# Unable to set up static IP



## Phazed (Mar 29, 2009)

Comcast Cable Internet
Linksys WRT54G Router (using wired, not wireless)

I've done this a million times over so I thought I knew what I was doing. I set my IP as 192.168.1.236 and get all of the information I need from ipconfig. When I put it all together though, it just doesn't work. I think I'm not getting the correct DNS information from ipconfig and the blockheads at Comcast have no idea what a name server is. I've called and talked to about twenty different people there and no one can give me my name server. *sigh*

At any rate, below is a screenshot of what I'm getting in ipconfig. My assumption is that I'm not getting the correct DNS info, but I don't even know at this point. My ISP can't help me either, so is there some way I can do this?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What does DNS have to do with setting a static ip?

Listed dns servers are valid. Your ipconfig shows you are not setting a static ip to the ip address you listed in your post.

Please try to articulate what it is you are trying to do.


----------



## Phazed (Mar 29, 2009)

Um, you need your DNS to set up a static IP on Win7. If you don't have the correct name servers it just won't work.

The reason I didn't have a static IP set was because I needed to connect to the internet to post this. >_<

I actually downloaded a program by PortForward that set it for me and it worked perfect. The DNS was fine, I was probably just being an idiot or something. Thanks for the quick response though. >_<


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you have incorrect name servers it won't work. Notice the difference in statements?

You can easily verify a name server by doing a nslookup 75.75.76.76 No problem with the name servers.

HOW are you setting a static ip? Did you remember to input the gateway entry in? No gateway has the same results of having a incorrect name server.


----------



## Phazed (Mar 29, 2009)

I literally did the exact same thing as what the program did and it didn't work for me, but it worked for the program. 

IP: 192.168.1.50
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Def Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Preferred DNS: 75.75.76.76
Alternate DNS: 75.75.75.75

It didn't work for me, but the program did it easily. I don't know, I suck at networking tbh.

[EDIT] Oh, and I apologize if I came off as rude. I've been dealing with some really clueless people from Comcast for about two hours. o_o


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might want to consider doing a ip reservation in the router. This way you get a static ip via dhcp which means you won't have a ipconflict.

Unclear as to what you mean by "program"


----------

